# Septic Tank Problem ?



## 2020steve (Aug 19, 2014)

I use K-meta for sanitizing and dump two gallons down the drain a least two times a week. Will this amount kill off all the bacteria in my septic tank?
I have heard of an additive you flush down the line and it creates more bacteria should this be added and how often?
Steve


----------



## jojabri (Aug 19, 2014)

It seems logical, I wouldn't know for sure. If you are using the K-Meta/Citric solution, you should be able to reuse it until that "volatile" smell is gone. Seems like you're wasting a lot of sanitizer.

I do know we give my hubby's beer trub to my mom and dad or brother and sister so they can flush it down into their septic. I've heard it is better than Rid-X.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 19, 2014)

I have thought the same thing - If I remember I will walk out to the driveway and discard it, otherwise it goes down the drain - I do add citric acid to keep the overall meta down to a minimum. 

It can not be any worse than adding bleach to your laundry !


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 19, 2014)

I can't imagine going through that much Meta. Why are you dumping it? I keep the extra in any empty carboys with solid stoppers so I can 'recycle' it. A gallon will last me a long time.


----------



## dralarms (Aug 19, 2014)

I used to dump the old meta down the drain, but now anything that is wine related goes out into the woods (still down the drain, but not hooked up to septic).


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 19, 2014)

There are a number of septic system additives that should/could be used monthly that boosts the bacteria and aids in paper digestion. Anything that might harm the septic ought to be put into the grey water system. I reused my potassium metabisulfite until the smell goes away or 6 mos have elapsed.


----------



## cimbaliw (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow, I re-use k-meta like crazy. I maybe go through 3 gallons/yr, I make about 150 gallons of wine in the same time frame. If the vapor singes my nose hairs, I use it. Using the "wafting technique" from high school chemistry, I make every effort to make sure the vapors don't get past the tip of my nose.


----------



## 2020steve (Aug 19, 2014)

*Share and Learn*

Thanks All,
This forum is a wealth of info and I should have used the search feature first there are posts going back years.
I never knew you could keep using Potassium Metabisulfite solution over and over. From now on I am going to store it in a carboy or covered bucket instead of mixing in the sink and dumping after use.
Steve


----------



## richmke (Aug 20, 2014)

FYI: I use Sodium Metabisulfite for sanitizing carboys, tools, etc. It is 1/4 the cost of Potassium Metabisulfite.

Store it in an air tight container.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 20, 2014)

Use Potassium not a Sodium Metabosulfite. Mix up a batch in a spray bottle. Spray everything off prior to using. I rinse after spraying and have had absolutely no problems. 

Wash with very warm water with a drop of liquid detergent to remove any stuck on sediment. Rinse thoroughly. Allow to dry. 

Bottle or carboy brush clean. You don't need a lot of K-Meta (pot. meta). One small container lady's me a year and do a lot of wine. 

K Meta stuns yeast doesn't kill bacteria. Best to avoid dumping into a septic system but it won't devastate it in proper doses. 

Dumping your yeast and sediment may help the tank. I dump most into the garden, oak chips as well. 

Extreme caution needs to be used with k meta.


----------



## jojabri (Aug 20, 2014)

djrockinsteve said:


> Dumping your yeast and sediment may help the tank. I dump most into the garden, oak chips as well.



We dump our wine sediment into my parent's garden area, I figure most, if not all yeast has probably died off, so not much help to the septic. BTW, we've had some AMAZING results on the harvest this year, and it's my first year dumping sediment... coincidence... maybe.

The beer trub has plenty of live yeast in it still, that's why it's flushed into the septic.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 20, 2014)

It's organic and is helpful. 

Best thing for a slow septic is a fresh deceased road kill. Old farm tip.


----------



## richmke (Aug 20, 2014)

djrockinsteve said:


> Best thing for a slow septic is a fresh deceased road kill. Old farm tip.



One way to get rid of chipmunks and mice is with a 5 gal pail filled 2/3 with water, and a floating layer of seeds. Dump them into the septic?


----------



## plowboy (Aug 20, 2014)

^ sunflower seeds seem to work the best. Make sure you have some sort of wood run up to the top of the bucket as well.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 20, 2014)

plowboy said:


> ^ sunflower seeds seem to work the best. Make sure you have some sort of wood run up to the top of the bucket as well.



You are soo right !!

I tried this last year and within 3 days - we had alot of chipmunks !!
Not one knows how to swim - strange isn't it ??


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 10, 2014)

There should be no smell from the toilet from the septic tank. ,- there is a water trap to prevent that
Open the back tank of the toilet and see if you don't have some sort of bacteria grossing there

If so add some bleach And use a long handle brush


----------

